# Olive wood



## martyn c (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been offered some olive wood to use for smoking, being new I'd appreciate any advice, thanks people


----------



## kihler (Jan 5, 2017)

Use olive wood as you would any mild to medium wood chips. I have used it in the past, but it's hard to find in Arizona  and (to me) there is nothing special about it. There are so many good smoking woods available, I don't use it anymore.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2017)

It's fine!

If it's free it's even better!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 5, 2017)

If big enough i would make serving boards out of it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 5, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> If big enough i would make serving boards out of it.


First thing I thought of as well!  That's some pretty wood!

However, people use it to smoke with and some swear by it.


----------

